# Problem Opening LR Classic



## yorkiemom (Jul 2, 2018)

I've just since the other day am getting this message when I open LR...not sure why since there isn't anything else open that I know of... I end up clicking and clicking and it doesn't load. Then all of a sudden I try to close and it comes up.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 2, 2018)

Exit all programs and reboot your Windows computer.  And let us know if there still is a problem.


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 2, 2018)

I've done that. There is no other program open...I made sure. Nothing is running.  I'm stumped.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 2, 2018)

Does any of this help?
Server Busy error when launching or using Lightroom on Windows


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 4, 2018)

Well I did that and now I can't get it to work at all...every time I hit the "switch to" it always bring the Windows menu up on my other screen. Something fish going on but now I can't even click click click to stop...can't get into LR.


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 4, 2018)

MY Lightroom won't even open now!!


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 4, 2018)

This seems to have started the other day when I download Adobe Flash Driver for something I was doing....


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 31, 2018)

Well came back from vacation of 3 weeks...and problem is still there. If I hit the "switch to" the Windows menu comes up. Then I click on LRCC and it waits and then the program comes up with everything.

Also another problem...don't know if it is related. I have 1000 or more photos from vacation. One folder is giving me double photos...
1. the first photo when I check "enable profile correction" it says "unable to locate a matching profile automatically.
2. The 2nd photo when I do the same...then I get my Canon, etc. criteria showing up.  
So I remove the one saying can't locate" and use the second which then starts to load again.  Frustrating.

Any idea why this is happening? Is it related to my original problem?  I might have to call someone because it's starting to be a problem.


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 31, 2018)

It also seems like I have two versions LR CC and LR Classic CC... shouldn't I have only one?


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 31, 2018)

My two duplicates...one is jpe and one cr2.   I've never gotten two before.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 31, 2018)

You’ve got a lot of stuff going on there Norma, so let’s exclude a few bits for a start. 

Most lens profiles are only for raw photos, so not showing up is perfectly normal. 

You also said you have Lightroom CC and Lightroom Classic. Do they both have the same kind of icon, or different? If they’re the same, CC is the old one (you could uninstall that) and Classic is the newer one.


----------



## yorkiemom (Jul 31, 2018)

The icon for classic is square... the one for CC is rounded...I think that is the new since the photo is different (leaf).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 1, 2018)

Ok, ignore the rounded CC one. That's the cloud native app. You only need that if you're moving away from Lightroom Classic to store the photos in the cloud, or if you use the mobile apps and need to sync Develop presets to the mobile apps. If neither is true, you can uninstall that one.


----------



## yorkiemom (Aug 1, 2018)

Well I have the mobile app but haven't used it much. I will keep for now.

Now...how to I stop the "other program is busy" problem? Is that a LR problem?


----------



## yorkiemom (Aug 2, 2018)

Is my "other program is busy" a Windows problem?   I can do a lot with my computer but not changing a registry if that is what it would be. I've tried everything else.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 2, 2018)

yorkiemom said:


> Is my "other program is busy" a Windows problem?   I can do a lot with my computer but not changing a registry if that is what it would be. I've tried everything else.


Exit Windows and reboot.   This should take care of the "other program is busy"  Windows message.


----------



## yorkiemom (Aug 3, 2018)

I've done all that and more and no it didn't. I called Adobe and I've had 2 technicians try and help to no available. I have a Sr. Tech person calling me Monday.

Thanks for the response though.


----------



## yorkiemom (Aug 8, 2018)

Well had my 3rd technician from LR try and fix my problem to no avail...I'm past annoyed now. LOL. They have flagged my case # and I'm waiting...


----------



## yorkiemom (Aug 25, 2018)

Well just so anyone gets the same message I do...it's been since the beginning of July and 5 techs later (just spoke to the fifth yesterday). They can't solve the problem and now it's going up to management or somewhere. I'm so frustrated because I might not be able to use LR anymore.


----------



## Samoreen (Aug 25, 2018)

Norma,

Not sure I'll be able to help you since things can get a little bit technical, but we'll try...

The error message you are receiving is indicating a problem with the OLE Automation mechanism. To make it short, this a Windows feature allowing to communicate from one process to another and to allow a "client" process to ask services from a "server" process (it's a program, not a remote machine). In this case Lightroom is the client and another program on your system is the server.

If we could know what is the server process invoked by Lightroom, the problem would be easy to solve. But determining this needs tools that you don't have on your system. OLE Automation is a complicated matter and such problems are not easy to solve remotely.

Anyway, the only OLE Automation server used by Lightroom I'm aware of is actually Photoshop itself. When used as an OLE server, Photoshop doesn't appear on the screen. Just, a part of its code is used transparently by the client (Lightroom). In the past, I have already discovered problems with the way Adobe implemented the OLE Automation server part in Photoshop and this was never fixed, as far as I know.

Before we try to fix this problem, I'd like to know which version of Photoshop is installed on your system (if it is, of course). Please mention whether you have 2 versions of Photoshop installed , e.g. PS CS6 and PS CC. Also, did you try to launch Lightroom while Photoshop is running ? If you have 2 versions of PS, please try with both. Finally, when launching Lightroom, do you have a camera or a card reader connected to the system. In that case, please disconnect them (or remove the SD card possibly inserted in the card reader) and retry.

Depending on your answers, I might be able to suggest a few tests if you are comfortable with the manipulation of the Windows Registry and with the Windows Command Prompt.

Warning : I'll be on the road from Tuesday to Monday next week. So I will not be online during this period. I'll be also pretty busy Sunday but I'll do my best.


----------



## yorkiemom (Aug 29, 2018)

Yes they finally told me yesterday after the 7th technician that it might be a windows problem. Well in the meantime they screwed several other things up...One I fixed (as they took over my computer). My Firefox was disabled (and I saw that). The other is that I can't use my Adobe CC icon to open up to do updates. It comes up with some notice about ACC needed to resolved the issue...hit fix...   Well that doesn't fix anything. I am just annoyed that they do things to my computer and then I have other problems. 

I will contact Microsoft this am about my problem...and I will also write a letter to Adobe because I am totally not happy with what they have done so far or done to my computer.

Thanks for the help...I did know that might be a problem but they don't care. And I'm not proficient enough to try and fix the OLE problem. I really don't want to try and then screw up something else.  No card readers, no external drives, only one version of PS CC and one of LR.


----------



## yorkiemom (Sep 8, 2018)

We they never  did fix the problem....the last I talked to them they screwed up my Adobe CC app...in the meantime I called Microsoft because thought it might be a Windows problem.  Just before they called my drive died...and that's what I think the problem was. Microsoft uninstalled everything and it all came back up. When I got a restored disk with all my photos...no problem with LR or anything. Started up in 5 second with no messages. I know that LR is supposed to only work with the program but wouldn't you think they might have thought it was a problem with a drive? Not sure. But it is fixed.

My other problem is I'm annoyed with LR because they called after that I'm sure to try and fix again...called 3 times but we were away. They sent me an email and said they closed my case!!! Don't think that was right but....and I think they owe me 2 months free subscription added to my yearly because I was without for 2 months. I sent a letter to Adobe stating that. We shall see what happens.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 15, 2018)

Oh that's good news. I'm not sure anyone would have guessed that cause!


----------



## Trihelm (Apr 18, 2019)

Simply as information for anyone else who looks I have established that System Mechanic ( If anyone uses it ) with Real time scans enabled will cause this problem on a 64 bit Windows 10 Machine. Disable Real Tome scans and the problem goes away. There may well be other causes  as well as this one but it might point soemone in the right direction.


----------



## yorkiemom (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm surprised I'm actually getting more answers on this one...it was solved a while ago. LR personnel did not solve and neither did windows. It ended up being the hard drive crashing I think. It's been a while now.


----------

